# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Craig Miller



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

February 22, 2008

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Craig Miller*

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Craig Miller* - [Harris County, Texas]











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 43

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Incident Details:* Deputy Craig Miller was killed in an automobile accident on a frontage road to the Katy Freeway. He was conducting an undercover investigation and was driving a department-owned vehicle when a box truck pulled out in front of him, causing a collision.

The driver of the truck that caused the accident was charged with criminally negligent homicide.

Deputy Miller had served with the Harris County Sheriff's Department for 20 years.

*End of Watch: *Thursday, February 21, 2008

*Undercover Texas deputy dies in crash

*By Jennifer Leahy 
The Houston Chronicle

HARRIS COUNTY, Texas - A Harris County Sheriff's Office deputy was killed in the line of duty Thursday evening in a traffic accident on a frontage road just off the Katy Freeway.

The 20-year veteran was working an undercover assignment when the fatal crash occurred shortly before 8 p.m.

Authorities said the deputy was traveling east on the feeder road near Don McGill Toyota when a white delivery truck pulled out of the dealership's driveway. The driver of the truck then crossed four lanes into the path of the deputy's sports utility vehicle, said Capt. John Martin, Sheriff's Office spokesman.

The SUV became airborne on impact and landed on a raised concrete embankment which separates the feeder road from the Katy Freeway.

Firefighters had to cut the deputy from his SUV. He died at the scene.

The name of the deputy was withheld late Thursday as family members were notified of his death.

"I can't even imagine what the family must be going through," Martin said. "Our thoughts and prayers are with them."

It was the Sheriff's Office's first death in the line of duty since 2002.

No charges against the driver of the truck have been filed, but the person could face charges of criminally negligent homicide, Martin said.

"We are still trying to determine what the contributing factors are in the accident," he said.

No further information was available early today.​


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Deputy! You now serve with St Michael to protect the brethren. Serve well and thank you for you dedication to the profession.


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

RIP Brother


----------

